# Interview with HOF'er Bob Pettit and Anthony Davis



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

http://www.nba.com/pelicans/video/2014/02/12/davispettitinterviewmp4-3143757/

Very cool to see such a great legend give praise to AD.


----------

